# Sprinklers not working!! Need help figuring out where to start.



## kratomkat79 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello Guys

We haven't used our sprinkler system for a couple years, because it needed some repairs and I was holding off. This spring, I decided to figure out what needs to be done. I went to test out the sprinkler yesterday, and found out that none of the sprinkler heads would turn on. I tried manual zone runs, but nothing worked. Today, i tried it again, and it started working for a period of time. I turned one 1 zone and went out to the lawn to write down which heads were working properly. After a couple minutes, the sprinkler heads shut off. When I looked at the control unit, it shows its still running. I tried to kickstart the sprinklers again, but now none of them are turning on again. Anyone have any idea what's going on?

Just curious where I should start.

Thanks.


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

A majority of sprinkler issues are bad or failed wiring with solenoid and/or sprinkler valve. I would start there.


----------



## kratomkat79 (Nov 8, 2019)

thanks!


----------

